# Super Bowl LIII, LA Rams vs NE Patriots, Who Will Win?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2019)

Who do you want to win in today's Super Bowl LIII, the LA Rams or the NE Patriots?  Take the poll and let us know who you'll be rooting for!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

Rams!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)

Snoopy!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Snoopy!




Well then I want The Bears to win.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm good with that.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 3, 2019)

Patriots, simply because the Rams shouldn't be there


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>




Yes please!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 3, 2019)

And the Patriots win it 13 to 3  .  Tom Brady for MVP!!!!

edited to add:  MVP is #11, WR Julian Edelman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2019)

A win is a win, congrats to the Patriots!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ   fftobed:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ   fftobed:


Ditto!


----------



## Trade (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## terry123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Glad Tom got the win!  Not an exciting game but glad for the win. Wanted him to get the 6th ring.


----------



## 911 (Feb 7, 2019)

Boring game and the commercials weren't much better., The best part of the game was that I won $250.00. I had 3-0 at the half. First time that I've won a pool in ages.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 7, 2019)

hooray for the patriots


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 7, 2019)

Worst Super Bowl I have ever seen.And it's been on British TV since 1983.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2019)

I call it the Stupor Bowl. :sleeping:


----------



## DaveA (Feb 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I call it the Stupor Bowl. :sleeping:



For shame, Rose.  Now I'll just have to report your behavior to my Connecticut relatives!!!


----------

